# Tactical Pro Diablo II Slingbow



## KBeach88 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok so I'm in the process of modifying my pro diablo ii into a slingbow. Most people use the whisker biscuit or key ring method for arrow rests. I used the key ring method and found out the hard way that it tears the fletching/feathers off of my arrows one by one. I then came up with this idea. I bought a 2.5'' 5-slot picatinny rail from Magpul and also bought a pair of Magpul MBUS(back up sights) meant for AR15's, these are the training and simulation version so theyre made of a high impact polymer. I plan on using the "front" MBUS sight as an arrow rest by simply taking out the sight pin. and mounting it to the rail, which is going to be mounted to the slingshot over top the Pro Diablo logo. I havent recieved my rail section in the mail yet so heres some rough concept pictures sticking the rest on with electrical tape......


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thats pretty cool


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks too tactical.... watch out for the federales


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

I had a Diablo but the tubes went broken after few shots. It is good idea to make a slingbov.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow nice


----------

